# Alternative engine bay dressing



## MatthewK05 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

After following the forum for years I’ve finally taken the plunge and set up an account.

I am hoping for some advice on a suitable engine bay dressing. I’ve tried AF dressle and didn’t like it at all. I tried AG super sheen, and whilst I liked the shine, I disliked the almost sticky residue it leaves behind. I tried (and liked the finish of) 303, but I feel like it’s too costly as unless I’m mistaken you can’t get it in trade size here in the UK. Therefore, I was hoping for some suggestions of a dressing that will give reasonable shine, won’t leave sticky residue, and is available in trade size. I’ve read good things on here about PERL - would that be a possibility?

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

What do you mean by trade size?
Are you looking for value for money or just a lot of product?
Doing lots of cars, or a few cars a lot of times?

Generally this means something dilutable. Yes CarPro Perl at 3 or 4:1 is very good, and you can choose the look with the dilution. You can get In 500ml to try and then 4L bulk.

Meguiars Hyper dressing at 4:1 is another, but around the same price as Perl for 4L. (Edit: it's twice the price.) I find you can dilute it a bit further. Difficult to try as doesn't come in smaller sizes.

Autosmart Finish - never used it, but should be able to get a sample from the Autosmart van.

AutoGlanz do a Trade range if you want cheap bulk dressings. Very competitive on their 5L Detailer range as well.

Heard good things about AM Details dressing, and I'm sure they will sell you their product in bulk.

It sounds like you need to try a few to get the look that you want.

Personally, I'm using Perl at 4:1, Hyper Dressing at 5:1 and 303 Aerospace neat. I spray it down, close the bonnet and then come back with a blower and a towel at the end.

Motorgeek will be able to tell you about bulk 303, it is available in gallons in the USA.

Elite have it listed here (out of stock)
https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/303-aerospace-protectant-us-gallon-3-78-litres/

Looking at PERL, 4L is a bit of a bargain.


----------



## MatthewK05 (Apr 26, 2019)

Brilliant, thanks.

I think you’re right - I’ll buy the 500ml and see how I get on with it


----------

